# My latest solo piano work - songlike with an awesomely gorgeous melody



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

About the Music: I had a lot of fun writing this particular piece due to its gorgeous melody and the little nuances I tried to create here and there. I explore the rising octave motif (first heard in the opening melody) throughout the piece--it also being the catalyst in the three short sections dividing the return to the main theme.


----------

